# Parking lot



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

I am about to put a bid in on a parking lot that is 492,320sgft. How much would you bid at for plowing then salt?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

qualitylandscap;595943 said:


> I am about to put a bid in on a parking lot that is 492,320sgft. How much would you bid at for plowing then salt?


Your kidding right? What are the specs?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;595951 said:


> Your kidding right? What are the specs?


i think he might be serious dave  lol. im sorry but this has been a long time coming...if guys cant bid their lots alone, are they qualified to maintain them?


----------



## qualitylandscap (Apr 7, 2006)

JD Dave;595951 said:


> Your kidding right? What are the specs?


i already summited a bid in for it i was just wondering what other people came out with. Will be running 4 trucks with boss 8ft vees.


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

This what I would do divide what you charge per hr by the rate you would get for an acre then multiply by pie then take the square root of that # and multiply by3 and there is your plow #
Salt your on you own


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Post a pic of the lot. Do you have enough equipment to plow a 10 acre lot? That's huge


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Earl quit giving out my formula! i told you that in secrecy 


PS- those 4 trucks and Boss V's are gonna be getting a serious workout


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

qualitylandscap;595979 said:


> i already summited a bid in for it


What was your number?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would eyeball it up...then give it my best educated guess!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

qualitylandscap;595979 said:


> i already summited a bid in for it i was just wondering what other people came out with. Will be running 4 trucks with boss 8ft vees.


Most 10 acre lots have certain specs of how they want it plowed but for general pricing, I would bill out 10 hours at your rate and at min 4 ton of salt at your price. My prices mean nothing to you. Good Luck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

qualitylandscap;595979 said:


> i already summited a bid in for it i was just wondering what other people came out with. Will be running 4 trucks with boss 8ft vees.


You're right, I'd figure at least 50 tons per time. All by push spreaders.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;596022 said:


> Most 10 acre lots have certain specs of how they want it plowed but for general pricing, I would bill out 10 hours at your rate and at min 4 ton of salt at your price. My prices mean nothing to you. Good Luck.


They do?

I prefer bigearl's pricing structure better. Much more scientific.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JD Dave;596022 said:


> I would bill out 10 hours at your rate


At your rate youd only have to bill it for 3 tymusicwesport


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

You will have a tough time with just four trucks on there, you might want to consider buying or renting a loader with a 14ft box or bigger and leaving it there for the winter.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Enzo;596318 said:


> You will have a tough time with just four trucks on there, you might want to consider buying or renting a loader with a 14ft box or bigger and leaving it there for the winter.


Well he already bid it and that would be cutting into his profit now. This kid is 18 and getting a job this big. Where is he located. toledo oh or something. I went to college there maybe i know what job he is talking about.


----------



## 042500hd (Oct 10, 2004)

*Help*

I think when some of us ask for some assistance on quotes the more experienced or full itme plow companies would be more inclined to help. I plow for extra money and to keep busy during the winter. So when I'm told charge what I need to make an hour, well I really don't need to make anything. I'm asking so I know what industry rates are I don't want to give a low quote and have the customer use that to beat down somebody else's price when plowing may be that guys bread and butter. I ask so I can help maintian prices in my area not drive them down, because when I drive them down everyone complains that I'm lowballing. I don't understand why everyones pricing is kept like some sort of trade secret. maybe everyone is guilty of lowballing that's why no one answers seriously. I am more than qualified to plow any contract I have and I'm properly insured. But it's not my full time business or what puts food on my table. I mostly sub-contract so I don't quote that often but amy need help when I do I thought that's what this site was for.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

042500hd;596377 said:


> I think when some of us ask for some assistance on quotes the more experienced or full itme plow companies would be more inclined to help. I plow for extra money and to keep busy during the winter. So when I'm told charge what I need to make an hour, well I really don't need to make anything. I'm asking so I know what industry rates are I don't want to give a low quote and have the customer use that to beat down somebody else's price when plowing may be that guys bread and butter. I ask so I can help maintian prices in my area not drive them down, because when I drive them down everyone complains that I'm lowballing. I don't understand why everyones pricing is kept like some sort of trade secret. maybe everyone is guilty of lowballing that's why no one answers seriously. I am more than qualified to plow any contract I have and I'm properly insured. But it's not my full time business or what puts food on my table. I mostly sub-contract so I don't quote that often but amy need help when I do I thought that's what this site was for.


The problem is prices vary so widely from county to county never mind state to state it is almost impossible to give someone an exact quote for their area. They can be "helped" by saying " Quote your hourly, times X hours" . In your case you still have to kinda know how much you need to make an hour. If not you are plowing for free. You could save money by staying home and watching it snow out the window. Just figuring out your MPG on your truck and the price of your com. insurance is in deed figuring out what you have to make per hour. Unless you have an oil well and refinery lying around and own Geiko insurance, you could be taking bread off your own table instead of breaking even. I do agree that some that post snide remarks can be very unhelpful but hey thats how forums work.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

042500hd - In this particular case the original poster says "he's about to put a bid in..." and then 20 minutes later he said he already put a bid in 

The misinformation is what led to the thread taking a left turn. I think in most cases when someone seeks information from the forum it's given to them quickly and without any snippy remarks. 

Check out the snow melter thread and you'll see a perfect example of the way information can be exchanged without anyone making sarcastic remarks.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Camden;596567 said:


> 042500hd - In this particular case the original poster says "he's about to put a bid in..." and then 20 minutes later he said he already put a bid in
> 
> The misinformation is what led to the thread taking a left turn. I think in most cases when someone seeks information from the forum it's given to them quickly and without any snippy remarks.
> 
> Check out the snow melter thread and you'll see a perfect example of the way information can be exchanged without anyone making sarcastic remarks.


This one probably could have been handled better considering the job. I will wing it and say just under five k a push. No idea on what a seasonal would be how many storms you get on average?, But im really not qualified to give advice since im not in your area and i dont have a loader.Cant help you on salt either all i hear is its hard to come by this year. 
Better to find someone in your direct area, after the bidding closes to see if your in line.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

bigearl;595981 said:


> This what I would do divide what you charge per hr by the rate you would get for an acre then multiply by pie then take the square root of that # and multiply by3 and there is your plow #
> Salt your on you own


$4.11 sound right?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

042500hd;596377 said:


> I think when some of us ask for some assistance on quotes the more experienced or full itme plow companies would be more inclined to help. I plow for extra money and to keep busy during the winter. So when I'm told charge what I need to make an hour, well I really don't need to make anything. I'm asking so I know what industry rates are I don't want to give a low quote and have the customer use that to beat down somebody else's price when plowing may be that guys bread and butter. I ask so I can help maintian prices in my area not drive them down, because when I drive them down everyone complains that I'm lowballing. I don't understand why everyones pricing is kept like some sort of trade secret. maybe everyone is guilty of lowballing that's why no one answers seriously. I am more than qualified to plow any contract I have and I'm properly insured. But it's not my full time business or what puts food on my table. I mostly sub-contract so I don't quote that often but amy need help when I do I thought that's what this site was for.


The big guys aren't going to give you pricing, why would they? They don't know who's reading this site. It takes years to come up with a pricing strategy and to think we'll hand over everything so you can bid our jobs, is crazy talk. Helping out is what this site is for, we're not going to do all the work for you. JMO


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

JD Dave;596619 said:


> The big guys aren't going to give you pricing, why would they? They don't know who's reading this site. It takes years to come up with a pricing strategy and to think we'll hand over everything so you can bid our jobs, is crazy talk. Helping out is what this site is for, we're not going to do all the work for you. JMO


I think that opinion is shared by most on here.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

tom_mccauley;596627 said:


> I think that opinion is shared by most on here.


not me. I think you guys should just be nice and scan all your bids, estimates, contracts, and if possible the front and backs of your credit cards and post them up here. It would be very helpful to lots of viewers and im sure they will all appreciate it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

bribrius;596629 said:


> not me. I think you guys should just be nice and scan all your bids, estimates, contracts, and if possible the front and backs of your credit cards and post them up here. It would be very helpful to lots of viewers and im sure they will all appreciate it.


Sounds good. LOL I'll get right on that.


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess I'll post first

View attachment 42241


----------

